# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > TJ: Tampereen keskustan liikenneverkkosuunnittelu: Hämeenkatu muutetaan vaiheittain joukkoliikennekaduks

## RSS

Tampereen keskustan liikenneverkkosuunnitteluun liittyen on valmistunut yleissuunnitelmaluonnos, jonka pohjalta Hämeenkatu voidaan muuttaa vaiheittain joukkoliikennekaduksi. Muutos tehtäisiin alkaen Hämeenkadun itäpäästä jo lähivuosina. Koko Hämeenkadulle tulisi yksisuuntaiset pyörätiet molemmin puolin. Kadun länsipää muutettaisiin lähivuosikymmeninä joukkoliikennekaduksi rinnan koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kehittämisen kanssa.

Lue uutinen Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen sivuilta...

----------


## Rester

Erinomainen uutinen. Vielä kun tämä oikeasti saataisiin vietyä läpi tällaisenaan. Pahasti kyllä pelkään, että autoilupuolue puuttuu asioiden etenemiseen tavalla tai toisella.

----------


## kouvo

En varsinaisesti pidättelisi henkeä näitä suunnitelmia toteutusvaiheeseen asti odotellessa. Ensimmäinen vaihe on lähinnä kosmetiikkaa, vaikkakin siihenkin sisältyy myös ei niin onnistuneita ratkaisuja. Loppuosa suunnitelmista onkin sitten ajoitettu tuonne miljoonan vuoden päähän, joten niiden varaan juuri esitetyn kaltaisena toteutettuna tuskin kannattaa liikaa laskea.

----------


## Eppu

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...kenteelle.html

Tämä lienee vain positiivinen asia, kunhan vaan kadun pinnoitekin sitten vaihtuu johonkin tasaisempaan. Tämä Pirkkalan liikenteen uudistaminen onkin ensi askel uuden tyyppisten heilurilinjojen tulolle. (Eli tulevaisuudessa 16 ajelee Leinolan ja Pirkkalan väliä.)

En kylläkään äkkiseltään löydä nykyisistä torilla kääntävistä linjosta sopivia yhdistämispareja. Ehkä sitten tulossa on isompiakin linjastoremontteja tämän myötä ja seutuliikenne tulee kuvioihin mukaan entistä enemmän...

----------


## 339-DF

Mahdetaanko tuo tehdä nyt heti sillä tavoin, että ratikka on huomioitu? Pyöräkaistat pistävät miettimään. Kun pitäisi saada toimivat ratikkapysäkitkin. Eli toivon mukaan osaavat sijoittaa kaikki elementit siten, että kaikki on valmista ratikan tulla (rv-pysäkkikorokkeethan voi vaikka rakentaa valmiiksi ja käyttää niilä bussiliikenteelle noin ensi alkuun).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Vähän  lisätietoa

----------


## 339-DF

Ei tuollakaan sanota ratikasta kovin konkreettista. Miksei kuvia ole julkaistu, vai eikö niitä vielä ole?

Ekassa ratikkavaiheessa Hämeenkadulle tulee ilmeisesti sellaiset kaistat, joilla on paljon bussiliikennettä sekä sitten ratikka. Saisikohan näille tehtyä jollain konstilla erilliset pysäkit siten, etteivät bussit häiritsisi ratikkaa pitkien pysäkkiaikojensa vuoksi?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ei tuollakaan sanota ratikasta kovin konkreettista. Miksei kuvia ole julkaistu, vai eikö niitä vielä ole?


Ehkäpä kyse on hyvästä hallintotavasta, eli uudesta suunnitelmasta tiedoitetaan heti kun se on saatettu vireille ja palautetta otetaan vastaan ennen kuin suunnittelua on viety loppuun. Ainakin äkkipäätään tuo kuulostaa enemmän suunnitteluohjelmalta, kuin suunnitelmalta.




> Ekassa ratikkavaiheessa Hämeenkadulle tulee ilmeisesti sellaiset kaistat, joilla on paljon bussiliikennettä sekä sitten ratikka.


Tämä on jokseenkin väistämätöntä niin kauan kun ratikkalinjoja on vain yksi. Koko Tampereen liikenne perustuu pitkään vahvoihin bussilinjoihin, jotka joutuvat mallaamaan ratikkaa. Mahdolliset lisälinjat parantavat sitten tilannetta nopeasti ja bussiliikenteen voi siirtää kokonaan Satakunnankadulle kunhan kaikkiin pääsuuntiin kulkee rata. Ongelma onneksi ei ole kovin vakava, sillä Hämeenkadullahan ollaan jo keskustassa, matkustajien enemmistön määränpäässä.

----------


## 339-DF

Jep, täällä helsinkiläisessä hallintokulttuurissa ei aina muista, että muualla maassa asiat tehdään vähän toisella tavalla. Kun Tampereelta on kysellyt virkamiehiltä ratikkahankkeen etenemisestä, niin hyvin avoimesti on kerrottu se, mikä tiedossa on. Ja olihan alustavan yleissuunnitelman tekemisessäkin ihan erilainen meininki kuin Helsingissä. Eiköhän Hämeenkatu ole sitä myöten hyvissä käsissä sekin.

Se on ymmärrettävää, että busseja jää Hämpille runsaasti silloin, kun ratikka on vasta yksilinjainen. Mutta silti voisi miettiä, pystyisikö busseille tekemään jonkinlaisia taskuratkaisuita, jottei ratikan tarvitse seistä kolmen bussin letkan takana odottamassa pääsyä pysäkille. Olisikohan mahdotonta ajatella, että jos bussi pysähtyy sellaiselle pysäkille, joka on myös ratikkapysäkki, niin ko. pysäkillä on automaattisesti avorahastus ja kaikista ovista saa kulkea? Aika selkeä ratkaisu minusta.

----------


## ultrix

Lisää tietoa tässä.

----------


## kouvo

> Mahdolliset lisälinjat parantavat sitten tilannetta nopeasti ja bussiliikenteen voi siirtää kokonaan Satakunnankadulle kunhan kaikkiin pääsuuntiin kulkee rata.


Tähän menee kyllä aikaa ja se vaatii myös lähijunan ennen kuin bussit voidaan siirtää "keskustan kehälle". Satakunnankatu bussireittinä on ratkaisuna sen verran surkea, että toivottavasti sinne ei mennä ennen kuin todella merkittävä määrä joukkoliikenteestä on saatu raiteille. Itse laittaisin bussit kaksisuuntaistettavalle Verkatehtaankadulle (vain joukkoliikenteelle) sekä jättäisin Hämeenkadun länsipään edelleen niille.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos Ultrix, nythän tästä alkaa jotain tajutakin! Noin ylipäätään suunnitelma vaikuttaa tosi hyvältä. Tampereen Bahnhofstrasse. Tosin tunnelma ei kyllä yllä samaan niin kauan kun kumipyörätkin tuolla kulkevat, mutta suunta on oikea.

Olen samaa mieltä konsultin kanssa, että mieluummin 2-kaistainen kuin 3-kaistainen vaihtoehto. Paria asiaa jäin kuitenkin miettimään:

- Metson eteen saisi kivasti ratikkapysäkin. Nyt matka Pyynikintorilta Hämeenpuiston itäpuolen pysäkille on aika pitkä, vastaavasti Keskustori tulee jo lähelle. Aluetta tuntevat, kumpi on parempi, pysäkki Metsolla alustavan yleissuunnitelman tapaan vai pysäkki nyt esitetysti Hämeenpuiston itäpuolella?

- Vilkkaan Koskarin pysäkin kohdalle mahtuisi erikseen ratikka- ja bussipysäkit samaan tapaan kuin vilkkaalla Keskustorilla. Siirtäisin ratikkapysäkkiä niin paljon pohjoiseen kuin suinkin mahdollista, siis mahdollisimman lähelle vaihdetta. Silloin katualueen leveys riittäisi esim. tällaiseen pohjoisesta etelään:
jalkakäytävä+bussipysäkki 4,9 m
bussikaista 3,15 m
rv-pysäkki 3,5 m
rv-kaista 6,0 m (riittää pysäkin kohdalla, kun ajoneuvoliikennettä ei ole)
rv-pysäkki 3,5 m
bussikaista 3,15 m
bussipysäkki 2,5 m
pyörätie 2,0 m
jalkakäytävä 3,0 m

- Rautatieaseman kohdalla siirtäisin kiskoja hitusen pohjoisemmaksi niin, että Hämeenkadulta Itsarille ajavat bussit siirtyisivät heti Rautatienkadun risteyksen jälkeen pois kiskoilta. (Haluttaessa jokerivaloja voidaan silti vilkuttaa busseillekin.) Jos näin tehdään, niin bussipysäkki saataisiin Rautatienkadun itäpuolelle nykyisen pysäkin kohdalle. Tällöin asemalle pääsisi katuja ylittämättä, ratikka ei hidastuisi pysäkillä seisovien bussien vuoksi ja toisaalta bussista ratikkaan vaihtajat voivat käyttää jo Koskipuiston pysäkkiä, niin ei tule heillekään kävelyä ja katujen ylityksiä.

- Koko Hämeenkadun matkalta huomaan, että helsinkiläinen pyöräkaistamuoti on rantautumassa Tampereelle. Siinä on puolensa ja puolensa. Jos pyöräkaistat ovat samassa tasossa raitiotien kanssa ja vain 1,5 m leveitä, niin ajautuvatko pyöräilijät liian lähelle raitiovaunuja ja aiheutuuko tästä ratikalle hidastusta ja vaaratilanteita? Bussit, jotka eivät ole kiskoihin sidottuja, ovat tässä ratikkaa suurempi riski pyöräilijän kannalta ja bussien hidastelu pyörien vuoksi hidastaa sitten samalla ratikoitakin. Pikaosuus tämä ei tietenkään ole muutenkaan, mutta turhat viivytykset pitäisi saada pois. Minusta tässä pitäisi joko jättää puolen metrin levyinen pintamateriaalein (vanha nupukivi) puskurivyöhyke pyöräkaistan ja ratikka/bussikaistan väliin taikka mieluummin korottaa pyöräkaista joko jalkakäytävän tasoon tai jalkakäytävän ja ajokaistan väliseen tasoon. Edellsieen ratkaisuun on hyvin tilaa ja ehkä konsultti on jotain sentapaista ajatellutkin, kun on määritellyt ajokaistat 8,0 m leveiksi.

- Kuinka röyhkeitä ovat Tampereen taksit? Sallitaanko niiden liikenne Hämeenkadulla vai ei? Oletan, että sallitaan. Silloin niiden on voitava myös pysähtyä johonkin. Kuvissa jää mukavasti tilaa puurivin ja pyöräkaistan väliin, eli taksit voisivat pysähtyä siihen. Mutta jäävätkö ne oikeasti pyöräkaistalle tai ratikkakiskoille? Jos riski on olemassa, niin pitäisikö kuhunkin kortteliin tehdä yhden auton mittainen taksitasku vai jäisikö se käytännössä jos-saa-sakot-niin-tuli-kalliiksi parkkipaikaksi?

----------


## kouvo

> - Koko Hämeenkadun matkalta huomaan, että helsinkiläinen pyöräkaistamuoti on rantautumassa Tampereelle. Siinä on puolensa ja puolensa. Jos pyöräkaistat ovat samassa tasossa raitiotien kanssa ja vain 1,5 m leveitä, niin ajautuvatko pyöräilijät liian lähelle raitiovaunuja ja aiheutuuko tästä ratikalle hidastusta ja vaaratilanteita? Bussit, jotka eivät ole kiskoihin sidottuja, ovat tässä ratikkaa suurempi riski pyöräilijän kannalta ja bussien hidastelu pyörien vuoksi hidastaa sitten samalla ratikoitakin. Pikaosuus tämä ei tietenkään ole muutenkaan, mutta turhat viivytykset pitäisi saada pois. Minusta tässä pitäisi joko jättää puolen metrin levyinen pintamateriaalein (vanha nupukivi) puskurivyöhyke pyöräkaistan ja ratikka/bussikaistan väliin taikka mieluummin korottaa pyöräkaista joko jalkakäytävän tasoon tai jalkakäytävän ja ajokaistan väliseen tasoon. Edellsieen ratkaisuun on hyvin tilaa ja ehkä konsultti on jotain sentapaista ajatellutkin, kun on määritellyt ajokaistat 8,0 m leveiksi.


Yksisuuntaiset pyöräkaistat tässä ovat huono idea (niitä on jo kokeiltu, ja huonolla menestyksellä). Suunnitelmassakin todetaan että Hämpistä ei ole tulossa mitään pyöräilyn pääväylää. Parempi olisi vaan laittaa pyöräilijät ja ihmiset sekaisin noilla kulmilla, niin vauhditkin pysyisivät kurissa paremmin kuin suunnitelluilla erillisillä kiihdytyskaistoilla. Nooh, Tampereella tuskin kuitenkaan onnistutaan nytkään toteuttamaan pyöräilyn kannalta edes auttavasti toimivaa ratkaisua.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä mietin vähän sellaista, että kikkailisi päällystemateriaaleilla mutta ei varsinaisesti määräisi ketään minnekään. Shared space päällystemateriaalieroin.

Keskellä 8 m leveä nupukiviosuus nykyisillä kivillä ja ratikka sen keskellä (eli mahdollisimman kaukana nupukivialueen reunasta). Sitten nupukivien ja puiden välissä päällystemateriaali A ja puiden sekä talojen välissä päällystemateriaali B. Nämä voivat molemmat olla vaikka graniittilaattoja, tai mitä sitten ovatkaan, mutta selkeästi pitäisi olla erivärisiä. Silloin tuon mieltäisi niin, että B on jalankulkuun, nupukivi liikenteelle ja A välitila, joka on ensisijaisesti hyvää fillarointialuetta mutta jonne taksit ja huoltoautotkin jäävät. Jos koko helahoito on yhdessä ja samassa tasossa, niin fillaristi pystyy kätevästi ohittamaan ne seisovat huoltoautot tarpeen mukaan joko B:n tai nupukiven kautta.

Mutta tulisiko fillariohituksista liian vaarallisia ja hidastavia bussien ja ratikoiden kannalta?

Tuleeko kadulle muuten katulämmitys? Olisi hyvä juttu.

----------


## Jykke

> Metson eteen saisi kivasti ratikkapysäkin. Nyt matka Pyynikintorilta Hämeenpuiston itäpuolen pysäkille on aika pitkä, vastaavasti Keskustori tulee jo lähelle. Aluetta tuntevat, kumpi on parempi, pysäkki Metsolla alustavan yleissuunnitelman tapaan vai pysäkki nyt esitetysti Hämeenpuiston itäpuolella?


Vaikea sanoa. Kumpikin on ihan hyvä vaihtoehto, mutta ehkä kallistuisin Tuulensuuhun. Metson pysäkin vaikutusalueella on käytännössä pääkirjasto ja Aleksanterin kirkko. Varsinkin illlalla kyseinen pysäkki on varsin hiljainen, kun Tuulensuussa on vähän enemmän elämää illallakin. Myös päiväaikaan Tuulensuun pysäkki vaikuttaa vilkkaammalta kuin Metso. Kävelymatka Metsolle ei olisi kohtuuton, joskin ehkä ärsyttävä kun rata menee ihan pääoven edestä ja matkalla on vähintään kaksi kadun ylitystäkin. 




> Kuinka röyhkeitä ovat Tampereen taksit? Sallitaanko niiden liikenne Hämeenkadulla vai ei? Oletan, että sallitaan. Silloin niiden on voitava myös pysähtyä johonkin.


 Sanoisin taksia ajaneena, että eivät kovin röyhkeitä ole. Poikkeustapauksia varmasti on, mutta oma kokemus on että taksien ja bussien yhteiselo on sujunut varsinkin keskustan alueella hyvin. 

Ajaessani taksia huokaisin väsyneesti (varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan!) jos sain kyydin Hämeenkadulle (noutaa tai viedä asiakas). Kadun varteen pysäköinti oli hankalaa, koska silloin oli bussikaistalla tukkimassa kulkua ja riskinä oli että asiakas astuu suoraan ajoradan puoleisesta ovesta keskelle katastrofia. Jalkakäytävälle oli vaikea päästä, johtuen korkeaista rotvalleista. Kaupan päälle jalankulkijoita on tajuttomasti ja pari-kolme jakeluautoa tiellä, niin operaatio vaatii täyden keskittymisen. Ja kaikista pahin asia: *Parkkeeratut autot!** Hämeenkadun sivuparkit ovat kyllä typerin keksintö. Ilman niitä olisi takseilla sopivasti tilaa noutaa asiakkaita ja jakeluliikennekin saisi helpotusta. Tässä ehkä veemäisin paikka Hämpillä pysäköidä taksi ruuhka-aikaan. Kuvitelkaapa joka ruutuun auto, jalkakäytävälle kaksi jakeluautoa ja porukkaa ihan tajuttomasti. Liäsksi bussikaistalle jatkuva bussiralli.

Niin kauan kuin Hämppi on joukkoliikennekatu, joka tarkoittaa sitä, että siellä liikkuu ratikoiden lisäksi busseja, niin mielestäni pitää myös taksien saada kulkea. Sitten joskus jos katu on 100% raitiokävelykatu täytyy asia miettiä uudelleen taksiliikenteen osalta. Toisaalta taksia ajaneena näkisin että Hämppi olisi takseille (varsinkin yöaikaan) varsin tärkeä väylä. Lisäksi jos ja kun Keskustorin bussikatos katoaisi maisemista, niin toivoisin jäljelle jäävän alueen hyödyntämistä nykyisen taksitolpan kasvattamiseen. Varsinkin yöaikaan voi tolpalla olla jopa 20 autoa, mutta tilaa ei ole kuin noin kymmenelle.

*** Nykyisin bussia ajavana, voin sanoa että parkeeratut autot ovat myös ongelma Hämpillä. Juuri eilen katselin hienoa parkeerausta (itse asiassa samassa kohtaa kuin linkaamani Googlemapsin kuva), jossa autoilija oli jättänyt autonsa ruutuun, siten että vasen takarengas oli vielä rotvallin yli kadun puolella. Siinä sitten vaan kaikki bussit ohittamaan vasemman kaistan kautta. Bussin ohitus Hämeenkadulla ei ole helppoa sillä tilaa on monesti koukattava vastaantulijoiden puolelta. Ei helppoa, kun kaksi linja-autoa tulee rinnakkain vastaan ja perässä pitkä liuta henkilöautoja! Lisäksi liian lähelle reunaa parkkeerattu auto aiheuttaa ongelmia Keskustorilla ja Tuulensuussa, kun teliautojen peränylityksestä johtuen ei olekaan pahimmillaan tilaa kääntyä pysäkeiltä pois. Moni kollega muuten vaikuttaisi ottavan ajatuksen joukkoliikennekadusta mieluusti vastaan.

----------


## Rester

> Niin kauan kuin Hämppi on joukkoliikennekatu, joka tarkoittaa sitä, että siellä liikkuu ratikoiden lisäksi busseja, niin mielestäni pitää myös taksien saada kulkea. Sitten joskus jos katu on 100% raitiokävelykatu täytyy asia miettiä uudelleen taksiliikenteen osalta. Toisaalta taksia ajaneena näkisin että Hämppi olisi takseille (varsinkin yöaikaan) varsin tärkeä väylä. Lisäksi jos ja kun Keskustorin bussikatos katoaisi maisemista, niin toivoisin jäljelle jäävän alueen hyödyntämistä nykyisen taksitolpan kasvattamiseen. Varsinkin yöaikaan voi tolpalla olla jopa 20 autoa, mutta tilaa ei ole kuin noin kymmenelle.


En tiedä taksien tolppakäytännöistä mitään, mutta miksi tuonne Keskustorin tolpalle on 20 auton tungettava kerralla? Taksit tukkivat pääsyn bussilaiturille niin, että yöaikaan (aikatauluun painettua lähtöä ottamaan!) pääsyä laituriin saa todellakin odottaa. Torialue on muutenkin pysäköintikieltoaluetta, joten hieman kyseenalainen paikka jonotuttaa autoja.

Offtopic sikseen.  :Smile: 




> *** Nykyisin bussia ajavana, voin sanoa että parkeeratut autot ovat myös ongelma Hämpillä. Juuri eilen katselin hienoa parkeerausta (itse asiassa samassa kohtaa kuin linkaamani Googlemapsin kuva), jossa autoilija oli jättänyt autonsa ruutuun, siten että vasen takarengas oli vielä rotvallin yli kadun puolella. Siinä sitten vaan kaikki bussit ohittamaan vasemman kaistan kautta. Bussin ohitus Hämeenkadulla ei ole helppoa sillä tilaa on monesti koukattava vastaantulijoiden puolelta. Ei helppoa, kun kaksi linja-autoa tulee rinnakkain vastaan ja perässä pitkä liuta henkilöautoja! Lisäksi liian lähelle reunaa parkkeerattu auto aiheuttaa ongelmia Keskustorilla ja Tuulensuussa, kun teliautojen peränylityksestä johtuen ei olekaan pahimmillaan tilaa kääntyä pysäkeiltä pois. Moni kollega muuten vaikuttaisi ottavan ajatuksen joukkoliikennekadusta mieluusti vastaan.


Näin bussikuskin näkökulmasta tuo joukkoliikennekatu olisi enemmän kuin tervetullut. Pahimmat sujuvuuden tulpat Hämeenkadulla kun ovat nämä läpiajoa harrastavat yksityisautoilijat, joilla ei joko ole pelisilmää tai eivät sitä halua käyttää. Lisäksi Yliopiston Apteekin edustan vuosi vuodelta röyhkeämmäksi käyvä sakkoparkkeeraus hankaloittaa pysäkillä käymistä, kun autot jätetään aivan rotvallin reunaan.

Ennakkotapausta tässä paikassa osumisesta sakkopaikalla olevaan henkilöautoon ei liene olemassa, mutta todennäköisesti bussin piikkiin osumat hyvin pitkälti menisivät. Tämän pysäköinnin kuriin saaminen helpottaisi jo osaltaan huomattavasti liikenteen sujuvuutta. Kaupunki on todellakin tietoinen tästä asiasta, mutta mitään haluja tähän puuttumiseen ei tunnu olevan. (Mainittakoon, että taksit ja jakeluautot vielä ymmärrän, mutta muita en.)

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaikea sanoa. Kumpikin on ihan hyvä vaihtoehto, mutta ehkä kallistuisin Tuulensuuhun. Metson pysäkin vaikutusalueella on käytännössä pääkirjasto ja Aleksanterin kirkko. Varsinkin illlalla kyseinen pysäkki on varsin hiljainen, kun Tuulensuussa on vähän enemmän elämää illallakin. Myös päiväaikaan Tuulensuun pysäkki vaikuttaa vilkkaammalta kuin Metso. Kävelymatka Metsolle ei olisi kohtuuton, joskin ehkä ärsyttävä kun rata menee ihan pääoven edestä ja matkalla on vähintään kaksi kadun ylitystäkin.



Olen saanut vähän sen käsityksen, että Metso on aika vahva kirjasto. Sivukirjastojen kustannuksella. Eli sinne varmaan tullaan joukkoliikenteellä paljon. Mutta toki on niin, että kaupalliset palvelut ovat auki pidempään ja niihin tulee suurempia massoja. Ehkäpä siis Tuulensuu on parempi.




> Niin kauan kuin Hämppi on joukkoliikennekatu, joka tarkoittaa sitä, että siellä liikkuu ratikoiden lisäksi busseja, niin mielestäni pitää myös taksien saada kulkea. Sitten joskus jos katu on 100% raitiokävelykatu täytyy asia miettiä uudelleen taksiliikenteen osalta.



Olen kyllä vähän samaa mieltä. Jos taksiliikenne kiellettäisiin, moni ajaisi sinne silti. Ja Hämeenkadulla kuitenkin on aika paljon kohteita, jonne taksiliikennettä on.




> En tiedä taksien tolppakäytännöistä mitään, mutta miksi tuonne Keskustorin tolpalle on 20 auton tungettava kerralla? Taksit tukkivat pääsyn bussilaiturille niin, että yöaikaan (aikatauluun painettua lähtöä ottamaan!) pääsyä laituriin saa todellakin odottaa. Torialue on muutenkin pysäköintikieltoaluetta, joten hieman kyseenalainen paikka jonotuttaa autoja.
> 
> Offtopic sikseen.


Ei tuo minusta ole ollenkaan offtopic vaan liittyy läheisesti Hämeenkadun kehittämiseen. Nyt kannattaisi taksiautoilijoiden olla yhteydessä kaupunkiin, jotta taksiasemajärjestelyt saadaan korjattua samassa yhteydessä muiden töiden kanssa.

----------


## ultrix

> Tähän menee kyllä aikaa ja se vaatii myös lähijunan ennen kuin bussit voidaan siirtää "keskustan kehälle". Satakunnankatu bussireittinä on ratkaisuna sen verran surkea, että toivottavasti sinne ei mennä ennen kuin todella merkittävä määrä joukkoliikenteestä on saatu raiteille. Itse laittaisin bussit kaksisuuntaistettavalle Verkatehtaankadulle (vain joukkoliikenteelle) sekä jättäisin Hämeenkadun länsipään edelleen niille.


Verkatehtaankatu on bussireitiksi surkea, koska se päättyy parkkitaloon. Ei keskustan pikkukaduille voi busseja tunkea, ne kuuluu kunnon leveille väylille niinkuin Satakunnankatu + Rongankatu. Reitin kapein kohta on Frenckelliltä Tammerille eli noin 200 m. Satakunnankadun länsiosissa uloimmat kaistat voidaan ottaa jl-kaistoiksi, joita henkilöautot toki saavat käyttää oikealle kääntymiseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:26 ----------




> Yksisuuntaiset pyöräkaistat tässä ovat huono idea (niitä on jo kokeiltu, ja huonolla menestyksellä). Suunnitelmassakin todetaan että Hämpistä ei ole tulossa mitään pyöräilyn pääväylää. Parempi olisi vaan laittaa pyöräilijät ja ihmiset sekaisin noilla kulmilla, niin vauhditkin pysyisivät kurissa paremmin kuin suunnitelluilla erillisillä kiihdytyskaistoilla. Nooh, Tampereella tuskin kuitenkaan onnistutaan nytkään toteuttamaan pyöräilyn kannalta edes auttavasti toimivaa ratkaisua.


Yksisuuntaisia pyöräkaistoja ei kokeiltu, ne olivat "yksisuuntaisia pyöräteitä". Sellainen ei toimi kunnolla, koska rotvallin päällä oleva pyörätie mielletään jalkakäytävämäiseksi, eikä jalankululla voi olla kiellettyä kulkusuuntaa.

Yksisuuntainen pyöräkaista on ajoradalla, eikä kovin monelle tule mieleen ajaa vasenta laitaa muta liikennettä vastaan. Yksisuuntaiset kadut on eri asia, siellä fillaroidaan ihan miten sattuu kiellettyyn ajosuuntaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Verkatehtaankatu on bussireitiksi surkea, koska se päättyy parkkitaloon. Ei keskustan pikkukaduille voi busseja tunkea, ne kuuluu kunnon leveille väylille niinkuin Satakunnankatu + Rongankatu. Reitin kapein kohta on Frenckelliltä Tammerille eli noin 200 m. Satakunnankadun länsiosissa uloimmat kaistat voidaan ottaa jl-kaistoiksi, joita henkilöautot toki saavat käyttää oikealle kääntymiseen.


Miten niin päättyy parkkitaloon ja miksei voi pikkukadulle tunkea? Verkatehtaankadulle ei edes tarvita pysäkkejä, vaan ne voisivat edelleen olla lähes nykyisissä sijainneissa Rautatieasemalla ja Koskipuistossa. Satakunnankatu on jo niin kaukana Hämeenkadusta, että bussimatkustajien palvelutaso heikentyisi huomattavasti. Vielä kun ratikan laajentelun jälkeen bussiliikenteen on ilmeisesti tarkoitus vähentyä rajusti, niin pikkukatu vetää vallan mainiosti sen. Ratikan ykkösvaiheessa kai kuitenkin ratikat ja bussit sompailevat molemmat vielä (itä)Hämpillä?

----------


## ultrix

> Miten niin päättyy parkkitaloon ja miksei voi pikkukadulle tunkea? Verkatehtaankadulle ei edes tarvita pysäkkejä, vaan ne voisivat edelleen olla lähes nykyisissä sijainneissa Rautatieasemalla ja Koskipuistossa.


Busseja nyt vain ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista tunkea pikkukaduille, joilla on pakollinen jyrkkä 90° mutka siellä parkkitalon päässä Rautatienkadulle, kun sen parkkitalon läpi ei pääse radan toiselle puolen. Parempi pitää bussit Hämeenkadulla kuin tehdä keinotekoisia "ratkaisuja". Luulen, että sujuvampaa bussiliikenne on jopa reitillä Hatanpään vt  Vuolteenkatu  Rautatienkatu, ja ainakin Kyttälän sisäinen kulku on turvallisempaa niin. 



> Satakunnankatu on jo niin kaukana Hämeenkadusta, että bussimatkustajien palvelutaso heikentyisi huomattavasti. Vielä kun ratikan laajentelun jälkeen bussiliikenteen on ilmeisesti tarkoitus vähentyä rajusti, niin pikkukatu vetää vallan mainiosti sen. Ratikan ykkösvaiheessa kai kuitenkin ratikat ja bussit sompailevat molemmat vielä (itä)Hämpillä?


Ne, ketkä ovat matkalla Hämeenkadun varteen voivat vaihtaa ratikkaan Lielahdessa, Hyhkyssä, Pyynikintorilla, Hämeenpuistossa ja itäpäässä Hervannassa, Turtolassa, Vuohenojalla, Kalevassa, Tammelassa ja rautatieasemalla. Satakunnankatu on vielä riittävän ydinkeskustaa, koska sen varrella on mm. Anttila, Finlayson, Frenckell, Tampella (käytännössä) sekä Klasu ja Tammerkosken koulu, joihin tullaan kaukaa idästä.

----------


## Eppu

> Ne, ketkä ovat matkalla Hämeenkadun varteen voivat vaihtaa ratikkaan Lielahdessa, Hyhkyssä, Pyynikintorilla, Hämeenpuistossa ja itäpäässä Hervannassa, Turtolassa, Vuohenojalla, Kalevassa, Tammelassa ja rautatieasemalla. Satakunnankatu on vielä riittävän ydinkeskustaa, koska sen varrella on mm. Anttila, Finlayson, Frenckell, Tampella (käytännössä) sekä Klasu ja Tammerkosken koulu, joihin tullaan kaukaa idästä.


Mutta samalla on Satakunnankatu kovin ruuhkainen, ja jos autot viedään pois Hämpiltä, ruuhkat siellä vain korostuvat. Minkä takia siis bussit pitäisi näihin ruuhkiin viedä? Hämeenkadun tulee olla joukkoliikennekatu, johon mahtuu myös bussit. Ja jos ei mahdu, niin sitten jätettäköön koko ratikka rakentamatta. Kyllä me ilmankin sitä parjätään kun se voidaan korvata runkobussilinjoilla ja joillakin suunnilla lähijunilla. Kokonaisuuden pitää olla järkevä, ja ratikkasuunnitelmat eivät tähän mennessä tässä suhteessa ole ainakaan minua vakuuttaneet.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta samalla on Satakunnankatu kovin ruuhkainen, ja jos autot viedään pois Hämpiltä, ruuhkat siellä vain korostuvat.


Ei välttämättä. Traffic evaporation. Todellisuus selviää vasta sulkemisen jälkeen.

----------


## Rester

Nyt kun Hämeenkadulta on Pellavatehtaankadun risteyksessä olevan kaivuutyön takia suljettuna 2 kaistaa seuraavan ~kuukauden ajan, niin olisi ollut loistava paikka kokeilla tuona aikana, mitä tämä sulkeminen olisi käytännössä vaikuttanut.

Poikkeusreittien aikana (Hämeenkatu suljettuna) on tullut huomattua, että Satakunnankadun itäpääkin vetää kaksikaistaisuudestaan huolimatta yllättävän hyvin, voisi jopa väittää, että paremmin kuin Hämeenkatu ruuhka-aikana. Pysäkkialueita kehittämällä tässä olisi todella hyvä vaihtoehto ainakin osalle bussilinjoja.

----------


## kouvo

> Busseja nyt vain ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista tunkea pikkukaduille, joilla on pakollinen jyrkkä 90° mutka siellä parkkitalon päässä Rautatienkadulle, kun sen parkkitalon läpi ei pääse radan toiselle puolen. Parempi pitää bussit Hämeenkadulla kuin tehdä keinotekoisia "ratkaisuja". Luulen, että sujuvampaa bussiliikenne on jopa reitillä Hatanpään vt  Vuolteenkatu  Rautatienkatu, ja ainakin Kyttälän sisäinen kulku on turvallisempaa niin.


Busseissa on kääntyvät pyörät, joten mutkat eivät ole ongelma. Tuota "pakollista" 90 asteen mutkaakin on mahdollista loiventaa helposti kaistajärjestelyillä ilman että edes parkkitaloon tarvitsee koskea. Ja pysäkeille on helppo lohkoa tilaa nykyiseltä aseman edustan pysäköintialueelta. Parkkitalon läpi ei ole mitään syytäkään päästä ajamaan busseilla radan toiselle puolelle.




> Ne, ketkä ovat matkalla Hämeenkadun varteen voivat vaihtaa ratikkaan Lielahdessa, Hyhkyssä, Pyynikintorilla, Hämeenpuistossa ja itäpäässä Hervannassa, Turtolassa, Vuohenojalla, Kalevassa, Tammelassa ja rautatieasemalla. Satakunnankatu on vielä riittävän ydinkeskustaa, koska sen varrella on mm. Anttila, Finlayson, Frenckell, Tampella (käytännössä) sekä Klasu ja Tammerkosken koulu, joihin tullaan kaukaa idästä.


Olen eri mieltä. Satakunnankatu ei ole riittävän ydinkeskustaa ja bussimatkustajia ei ole syytä pakottaa vaihtoihin pääkohteeseen suuntautuvilla matkoilla. Niin kauan kun bussi on merkittävä joukkoliikenneväline (eli siis vielä hyvin pitkän aikaa) Tampereen seudulla, on sillä oltava pysäkit Hämpillä tai sen välittömässä läheisyydessä.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta samalla on Satakunnankatu kovin ruuhkainen, ja jos autot viedään pois Hämpiltä, ruuhkat siellä vain korostuvat. Minkä takia siis bussit pitäisi näihin ruuhkiin viedä?





> Ei välttämättä. Traffic evaporation. Todellisuus selviää vasta sulkemisen jälkeen.


Veit sanat suustani. Liikenteen katoaminen on jännä ilmiö, josta on ihan todellisia tuloksia eri puolilta maailmaa. Hämeenkadulla ei edes ole suuria määriä henkilöautoliikennettä, joka sitä ruuhkaa voisi muualle aiheuttaa, ja Hämeenkadulta poistuvistakin autoista vain pienehkö osa käyttäisi Satakunnankatua.




> Hämeenkadun tulee olla joukkoliikennekatu, johon mahtuu myös bussit. Ja jos ei mahdu, niin sitten jätettäköön koko ratikka rakentamatta. Kyllä me ilmankin sitä parjätään kun se voidaan korvata runkobussilinjoilla ja joillakin suunnilla lähijunilla. Kokonaisuuden pitää olla järkevä, ja ratikkasuunnitelmat eivät tähän mennessä tässä suhteessa ole ainakaan minua vakuuttaneet.


Haluan ratikkaa ensisijaisesti siksi, koska sillä luodaan parempaa kaupunkia. Bussi ei ole katutasossa yhtään sen kivempi kaveri kuin henkilöauto, pikemminkin jopa päin vastoin. Ratikka sen sijaan ei aiheuta mainittavaa häiriötä, kunhan se ei kolise. Ja miksi suoralla radalla edes kolisisi?




> Busseissa on kääntyvät pyörät


ja jopa 15 m pitkä jäykkä osa. Noin tiukasta 90° mutkasta bussin kääntäminen on oikeasti hidasta puuhaa, varsinkin jos kääntymiset tapahtuu kumpaankin suuntaan. Verkatehtaankatu on oikeasti ihan surkea joukkoliikennekaduksi jo sillä, että se ei ole Hämeenkatu eikä mitenkään muutenkaan merkittävä pääkatu. Bussit pääkaduille ja mielellään silloinkin Hämpiltä pois ASAP! 




> Olen eri mieltä. Satakunnankatu ei ole riittävän ydinkeskustaa ja bussimatkustajia ei ole syytä pakottaa vaihtoihin pääkohteeseen suuntautuvilla matkoilla. Niin kauan kun bussi on merkittävä joukkoliikenneväline (eli siis vielä hyvin pitkän aikaa) Tampereen seudulla, on sillä oltava pysäkit Hämpillä tai sen välittömässä läheisyydessä.


Kyllä kyllä. Ratikan ensi vaiheessa bussitkin käyttävät Hämeenkatua, molempiin suuntiin. Mutta viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, kun lännessä haarat ovat sekä Tesomalle, Lentsuun että Ylöjärvelle ja idässä/etelässä Linnainmaalle, Hervantaan ja Pirkkalaan niin eipä niitä busseja tarvita enää Hämeenkadulla. Jäljellejääneet seudulliset bussiheilurit voivat ihan hyvin kulkea joko Satakunnan- tai Ratinan siltaa. Hämeenkadulle halajavat joko kävelevät tai vaihtavat, vaihtopaikkoja kuitenkin on pilvin pimein.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jäljellejääneet seudulliset bussiheilurit voivat ihan hyvin kulkea joko Satakunnan- tai Ratinan siltaa. Hämeenkadulle halajavat joko kävelevät tai vaihtavat, vaihtopaikkoja kuitenkin on pilvin pimein.


Ja myös toisinpäin: raitiovaunuista voisi vaihtaa busseihin ja päästä Satakunnankadulle. Hyvä runkobussiyhteys Satakunnankadulla täydentäisi aika mukavasti palettia. Siellä suunnalla kaupunkia on kuitenkin kaikenlaista, Finlayson ja Tampella ennen kaikkea, jotka nykyisellään ovat hieman sivussa joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## kouvo

> ja jopa 15 m pitkä jäykkä osa. Noin tiukasta 90° mutkasta bussin kääntäminen on oikeasti hidasta puuhaa, varsinkin jos kääntymiset tapahtuu kumpaankin suuntaan. Verkatehtaankatu on oikeasti ihan surkea joukkoliikennekaduksi jo sillä, että se ei ole Hämeenkatu eikä mitenkään muutenkaan merkittävä pääkatu. Bussit pääkaduille ja mielellään silloinkin Hämpiltä pois ASAP!


Nou probleemo. http://tinypic.com/r/29qbat0/6

----------


## Jykke

> En tiedä taksien tolppakäytännöistä mitään, mutta miksi tuonne Keskustorin tolpalle on 20 auton tungettava kerralla? Taksit tukkivat pääsyn bussilaiturille niin, että yöaikaan (aikatauluun painettua lähtöä ottamaan!) pääsyä laituriin saa todellakin odottaa.


Hyvä kysmys. Itse en sinne siksi ikinä ajanutkaan yöaikaan. Paitsi toki sitten kun kello 3-4 aikoihin alkoi viimeinen ryntäys baareista kotia kohti, jolloin Keskustorilla jonottivat ainoastaan asiakkaat. 

Katsottuani myös tarkemmin Ultrixin linkaamia kuvia, niin voi päätellä, että nykyinen Jugendtori (eli alue jolla on Keskustorin bussiterminaali ja taksiasema) aiottaisiin ilmeisesti muuttaa ihan 100% torialueeksi. Tämä takoittaisi taksiaseman siirtoa muualle. Itse kuitenkin varaisin kyseisen alueen taksitolpaksi, sillä myös päiväaikaan kyseinen taksiasema on oikeasti vilkas. 




> Nou probleemo. http://tinypic.com/r/29qbat0/6


Mitä bussi siis Verkatehtaankadulla oikein hyödyttäisi? Siitä ei olisi mitään muuta kuin ongelmia. Risteyksen muutostöillä toki bussinkin saisi kääntymään Verkatehtaankadun ysikymppisestä, mutta koko touhussa ei ole mitään järkeä. Verkatehtaankatu on ahdas katu joka ainoastaan hidastaisi bussien kulkua turhaan ja aiheuttaisi meluhaittoja kapean kadun asukkaille. 

Hämeenkadulla voi kulkea ihan  hyvin runkobussit ratikoiden kera niin kauan, kun ratikka ei ole hallitsevassa asemassa runkoliikenteessä. Osa bussiliikenteestä voidaan hyvin ohjata Satakunnankadulle. Itse olen aina ihmetellytkin, että miksi kyseisellä kadulla on aina ollut niin huono joukkoliikenteen tarjonta. Satakunnankadulta on vielä ihan inhimilliset matkat ydinkestan kohteisiin. Samalla monien kohteiden saavutettavuus paranisi (Esim. Anttila, Plevna, Siperia, Vapriikki jne.).

----------


## kouvo

> Mitä bussi siis Verkatehtaankadulla oikein hyödyttäisi? Siitä ei olisi mitään muuta kuin ongelmia. Risteyksen muutostöillä toki bussinkin saisi kääntymään Verkatehtaankadun ysikymppisestä, mutta koko touhussa ei ole mitään järkeä. Verkatehtaankatu on ahdas katu joka ainoastaan hidastaisi bussien kulkua turhaan ja aiheuttaisi meluhaittoja kapean kadun asukkaille.


Mahdollistaisi myös bussipysäkkien sijoittamisen keskustaan. Olisi lyhin ja hyvin toteutettuna myös nopein reitti keskustan läpi kun/jos Hämeenkadun itäpuoli poistuu bussiliikenteen mahdollisuusavaruudesta. Keskusta-asumisessa on (melu)haittapuolensa.




> Hämeenkadulla voi kulkea ihan  hyvin runkobussit ratikoiden kera niin kauan, kun ratikka ei ole hallitsevassa asemassarunkoliikenteessä. Osa bussiliikenteestä voidaan hyvin ohjata Satakunnankadulle. Itse olen aina ihmetellytkin, että miksi kyseisellä kadulla on aina ollut niin huono joukkoliikenteen tarjonta. Satakunnankadulta on vielä ihan inhimilliset matkat ydinkestan kohteisiin. Samalla monien kohteiden saavutettavuus paranisi (Esim. Anttila, Plevna, Siperia, Vapriikki jne.).


Voi tietysti ja pitääkin. Mahdollisesti hamaan ikuisuuteen asti mikäli ratikka ei koskaan tule saavuttamaan hallitsevaa asemaa Tampereen joukkoliikenteessä. Siinä vaan saattaa käydä niin, että busseja aletaan kelkkomaan Satakunnankadun periferiaan jo siinä vaiheessa kun ratikka ei suvereenisti dominoi jl-kenttää. Siihen on varmasti syynsä miksei siellä nykyään kulje juurikaan busseja, ei Satakunnankatu ole mikään vaihtoehto jos bussiliikenteellä on edes kohtailainen markkinaosuus joukkoliikenteessä.

----------


## Jykke

> Keskusta-asumisessa on (melu)haittapuolensa.


 On toki, mutta varsin kapealla kadulla ne ovat varsin konkreettisesti havaittavissa. Lisäksi olen sitä mieltä, että tarpeeksi ahtaita paikkoja on busseille jo tarpeeksi Tampereella. Verkatehtaankatu olisi ikävä lisä. 





> Siinä vaan saattaa käydä niin, että busseja aletaan kelkkomaan Satakunnankadun periferiaan jo siinä vaiheessa kun ratikka ei suvereenisti dominoi jl-kenttää. Siihen on varmasti syynsä miksei siellä nykyään kulje juurikaan busseja, ei Satakunnankatu ole mikään vaihtoehto jos bussiliikenteellä on edes kohtalainen markkinaosuus joukkoliikenteessä.


 Satakunnankatu ei kyllä mielestäni ole periferiaa vaan aivan yhtä tiivistä kaupunkia, kuin mitä Hämpinkin varrelta löytyy. 

Kyseisen kadun osalta ongelma vaikuttaa olevan ajatus siitä, että kyllähän väki jaksaa Hämpiltä kävellä sinne Satakunannakadulle. Mutta sitten toisin päin se ei toimikaan.  :Confused:  

Tampellan uuden asuinalueen rakentamisen aikaan olisi ollut miljoonan taalan paikka saada vahva runkolinja Satakunnankadun päästä päähän (esim. vaikka linjan 27 jatkaminen Tampellaan Hämeenpuistosta). Tuo olisi edelleen mahdollista, mutta vaikutus ei varmasti olisi enää yhtä hyvä, koska Tampellalaiset ovat jo tottuneet järjestämään elämänsä ilman joukkoliikennettä. Tosin linja 24 todistaa, että kyllä niitä käyttäjiä silti löytyy. Ottamatta kantaa Rantaväylän tunneliin, voin todeta, että koko ranta-Tampellan asuinalue on samaa huonoa suunnittelua, jos sekin katsotaan alueeksi jolla ei ole joukkoliikennettä. Ja nyt ollaan sentään kantakaupungisssa!

----------


## risukasa

Jos taksit päästetään joukkoliikennekadulle, niin sitten pitää ottaa niiden valvonta vakavasti. Ettei käy niin kuin Helsingin Aleksilla, että siellä on joka bileyönä taksit lastaamassa kiskoilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ettei käy niin kuin Helsingin Aleksilla, että siellä on joka bileyönä taksit lastaamassa kiskoilla.


Parantaisikohan tuota, jos joka korttelin kohdalla olisi sellainen kahden auton pituinen taksitasku, josta ne voisivat ottaa pokaa kyytiin ratikoita häiritsemättä? Vai pysähtyisivätkö ne silti minne sattuu?

Toivottavasti tamperelaiset taksit opetetaan alusta alkaen sanomaan asiakkaille, että en minä tähän voi pysähtyä, tässähän on kiskot. Täytyy ajaa 20 m eteenpäin tuonne taskuun.

----------


## kouvo

> Satakunnankatu ei kyllä mielestäni ole periferiaa vaan aivan yhtä tiivistä kaupunkia, kuin mitä Hämpinkin varrelta löytyy. 
> 
> Kyseisen kadun osalta ongelma vaikuttaa olevan ajatus siitä, että kyllähän väki jaksaa Hämpiltä kävellä sinne Satakunannakadulle. Mutta sitten toisin päin se ei toimikaan.


Tampereella nyt sattuu olemaan ainoastaan se yksi The Katu. Hämpin ja Satakunnankadun välinen ongelma on samantyyppinen kuin mitä on helsingin ja Tampereen välillä. Toiseen suunta matka vaan on yksinkertaisesti "pitempi".

----------


## killerpop

Tampereen kaupunki löysi taas jostain ylimääräistä rahaa yli 200000 väliaikaiseen ratkaisuun. Lisää tietoa http://www.tampere.fi/tampereinfo/aj...medium=twitter

----------


## Eppu

> Tampereen kaupunki löysi taas jostain ylimääräistä rahaa yli 200000 väliaikaiseen ratkaisuun. Lisää tietoa http://www.tampere.fi/tampereinfo/aj...medium=twitter


"Kadun ja jalkakäytävien pintamateriaaleihin ja reunakivilinjoihin ei suunnitelmassa esitetä muutoksia."

Eli sama kolistelu ja ryskytys ei ota vieläkään loppuakseen. Harmillista. Muuten joukkoliikenne tuolla kadun pätkällä ehkä nopeutuu hieman. Tai ainakin toivottavasti.

----------


## anttipng

Kieltomerkit tulivat, mutta henkilöautot pysyivät. Ainakin mersuja ja bemareita bongasin eilen iltapäivällä hämpillä Stockmannin kohdalla menossa molempiin suuntiin.

----------

